# Shared Story



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

horsegirl1213 said:


> Hi everyone! I'd really like to start a shared story, like I'll do the first chapter, then someone else does the second! It can be a new character, or the old one! Please quote the chapter before you. Have fun!!!:wink:
> 
> --------------------------------------
> Chapter One:
> ...


 
Chapter 2:

I ran back to the truck and got a spare halter and lead rope. Ever so slowly I got up and started walking towards the mare. Already I had thought of the perfect name for her, Scarlett. It just popped because I knew that was what she would feel like when I touched her. While I was day dreaming about her being mine, I suddenly tripped on a loose stone. Immediatley Scarlett reared, then cantered off. I got up and realized my ankle was twisted. I couldn't do anything right now so I limped back to my mom for some ice. But before I left, I noticed a shady form of a horse in the distance, watching me. "Don't worry," I mumbled. "Im coming back."


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry for being so long. I like doing this. 

Chapter 3:


My mom looked up and saw me limping. She had a horrid look on her face. I was about to say something but then seen my moms eye's drawn away from me and rested upon something in the pastern. Her lips tightened into a straight line. "Please mom, listen it wasn't her i didn't even get to her. I tripped over a stupid rock." I said. My mom put her eyes upon me again. "Why where you go going out to her?" She asked. "Well...Well i like her. Under all that abuse, those scars and dirt theres something beautful something ever horse owner would dream of there horse to be like. There is the horse of my dreams." I said dreaming of us riding around doing dressage and jumping, barrels and poles and her winning a lot of ribbons. Laughter popped the thought of us doing any of that. I looked up to see my mom, my little sister and her new horse Silents, and Millie laugh at me. "What's so funny?" I asked confused. "Oh, Honey. Ha Ha... That's not your dream horse baby. You just feel sorry for her. Come on we got your sisters pony know lets go home." We got Silents loaded up and headed out the drive way. I looked back to see Scarlett looking at us leave. "I want her to be my horse.... She WILL be my horse." I whispered.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Chapter 4:

It was a long drive back to our barn, so we stopped at a gas station not to far away from Millies barn. While everyone else was inside the coffee shop, I got out of the truck and I ran back the way we came. It wasn't too far away and I got there in about 15 minutes. Panting, and gasping for breath, I fell on the grass as soon as I was sure Millie wouldn't see me. It was nearly 6:00, and I was hungry....maybe I should have gotten something to eat. I got up and started to walk along the pastures, my stomach rumbling. In the distance, I noticed some bushes and when I got closer I realised they were strawberries! After stuffing my face, I hopped the fence to where I could see Scarlett standing. She saw me and stepped back a bit. I immedietley sat down and took out mybackpack. Inside, there was a halter and lead rope, a couple of horse magazines, sunscreen, a hat, and a bottled water. There was more but I was too tired to check, I had a feeling of calmness wash over me and the next thing I new I was asleep and Scarlett's muzzle was next to my head.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Chapter 5: 

I gentle opened my eyes and held my breath. I didn't want to scare her away so i just lied there and let her sniff me. She sniffed me from head to toe and tried to nibble at my hair. After investigating me for a few more minutes she nudged me. I wasn't for sure if she did that on purpose or on accident. So i waited. She nudged me again. I started to stir just a little and waited for her to run from the movement. She didn't. I sat up now and looked to see her staring into the distance. She was tense with every muscle solidly still, ears pricked forward and nostrils flaring. I strained my eyes trying to see what she sees but nothing. All of a sudden she whipped around and ran at me. I wasn't for sure if she was going to stop but i was going to stand my ground. She dug her hind feet into the ground and slide to a stop in front of me. I walked over to her and laid my hand on her forehead. "Now, what's wrong girl?" I asked her. She pushed her head against my chest, then started to prance around me. She stopped and looked in the direction that she was earlier. I looked into the distance and saw what she seen.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I had nearly forgotten about this! The farm was located next to a forest that was apparently inhabited by Coyotes, and these coyotes had some how hopped the fence. Horses fight or flee and Scarlett was in no shape to fight so she decided to flee. Together we ran, we ran all the way to the gate where I quickle opened it and let us both out. Millie was leading a mare from another paddock when she saw us running. Startled she was about to say something when I screamed "Coyotes, their in Scarlett's paddock, please get rid of them!" Millie looked confused, "Scarlett? Who's..." Suddenly Scarlett reared and Millie got the message. She handed me the mare and told me to go into the barn. I went inside and breefly remember closing the barn door and hugging Scarlett before I heard a scream.


----------



## QuarterMileRun (Mar 25, 2011)

(Mind if I join in?)

I trembled, my knees shaking as the scream sounded in the barn. Scarlett spooked, bumping into the other mare. -What could I do- I thought and quickly made up my mind. Scarlett was in no condition to runor be ridden. I had to use that other mare. So I stood on the nearest bale, tense. Could I ride that mare? apparently not as she bolted away when I pulled her rope close. So instead I positioned Scarlett in front of me. I shouldn't....she can't unlike that....


----------

